# TT-24h in Duisburg das zweite Team



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

So nun ist es also perfekt, das TT will nun doch mit zwei Team´s in Duisburg antreten. Das Erste ist das Race-Team und fährt um den Sieg mit und das zweite ist das Spass-Team und will vor allem Spass haben. Wir wollen ein zweites 8er-mix Team aufstellen. Von den Männern wäre es auch schon voll. Was wir noch brauchen sind zwei weibliche Teilnehmer. 
Bis jetzt fahren:

Ralf ( blitzfitz )
Daniel ( MiMaMeise )
Sebastian ( MasifCentralier )
Michael ( Stunt-beck )
Carsten ( sun909 ) hoffe ich
Sylvia ( Kiba )

Da wir nächstes We schon melden müssen wäre es schön wenn sich noch zwei oder drei Damen melden würden die interesse haben.


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So nun ist es also perfekt, das Tt will nun doch mit zwei Team´s in Duisburg antreten. Das Erste ist das Race-Team und fährt um den Sieg mit... Wir wollen ein zweites 8er-mix Team aufstellen
> 
> ui ui ui  da müssen  die Holländer aber ihre besten rekrutieren um die TTler in den Griff zu kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

soooooooooooo................ liebe handlampe................ dann werde ich wohl kaum eine antwort von dir bekommen am montag wie geplant  ihr wollt krieg? die schlacht ist eröffnet


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> soooooooooooo................ liebe handlampe................ dann werde ich wohl kaum eine antwort von dir bekommen am montag wie geplant  ihr wollt krieg? die schlacht ist eröffnet



Ich bin nicht die Handlampe. Haben die orangen jetzt sogar schon vor dem Spass-team angst


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss ich weiss........... aber handlampe hatte angedeutet bei uns zu fahren. aber jetzt wird er schwitzen und bluten *hihihi*

WIR haben vor niemandem angst.

gez.
der fliegende holländer


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich weiss ich weiss........... aber handlampe hatte angedeutet bei uns zu fahren. aber jetzt wir er schwitzen und bluten *hihihi*
> 
> WIR haben vor niemandem angst.
> 
> ...



Lusche


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Lusche



amateur


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2009)

> Von den Männern wäre es auch schon voll.



Oh, sehr schade, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Falls einer der männlichen Teilnehmer abspringt, würde ich nachrücken.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh, sehr schade, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Falls einer der männlichen Teilnehmer abspringt, würde ich nachrücken.



Ist ok weißt du denn noch die ein oder andere Dame die wir fragen können. Von Carsten weiß ich auch noch nicht ob er mit will.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich weiss ich weiss........... aber handlampe hatte angedeutet bei uns zu fahren. aber jetzt wird er schwitzen und bluten *hihihi*
> 
> WIR haben vor niemandem angst.
> 
> ...



Wir werden sehen


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh, sehr schade, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Falls einer der männlichen Teilnehmer abspringt, würde ich nachrücken.



Ich denke Daniel ist noch so ein Wackelkandidat, da die Bonner Nachtbiker 
wohl auch melden wollten und er da auch sein Interesse bekundet hat!
Müßte man mal nachhören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Oktober 2009)

Welche Damen fahren denn im "schnellen" Team?

Dann braucht man die schon mal nicht anzusprechen 

gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Da der Tom ja einspringen will ist das kein Problem.
Die Damen aus dem schnellen Team wären Renate, Melanie und Sandra die hatte auch  Intresse bekundet. Das muß der Uwe aber noch abkären. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf unsere Barbara und vielleicht die Lizzy was ist denn mit der Vanessa vielleicht hat sie ja Lust.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Also Daniel dann sag mal was.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2009)

... bin schon wieder ein wenig ernüchtert. 

Klar möchte ich natürlich gegen diese orangen Menschen gewinnen, andererseits habe ich keine Lust den Leuten hinterher zulaufen.

Mein Traumteam wäre:

Oli (Scottti)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Gerd (Tauchsieder)
Markus (p.pipowitsch)
Uwe (Handlampe)

Renate (Harnas)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Sandra (Schnucki)

Allerdings lässt sich Oli recht schwer überzeugen. Er sagt das wäre ihm alles viel zu anstrengend....und er will keine Rennen mehr fahren. 
Auch unsere Aussage das er ja eigentlich bei jeder Tour Rennen fährt, hat ihn nicht so wirklich überzeugt.

Hmm, und wenn die Orangenen ihr schnelles Team zusammen stellen....dann wird es ganz schön schwer, dann müssen wir halt zu anderen Mitteln greifen.
Überlegungen wären z.B. sich gegen gewisse Viren immunisieren  lassen und diese dann samstags um 14 Uhr in Köwi an der Fähre frei zu setzen...


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da der Tom ja einspringen will ist das kein Problem.
> Die Damen aus dem schnellen Team wären Renate, Melanie und Sandra die hatte auch  Intresse bekundet. Das muß der Uwe aber noch abkären. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf unsere Barbara und vielleicht die Lizzy was ist denn mit der Vanessa vielleicht hat sie ja Lust.



...ich mach für beide Teams den Physio!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... bin schon wieder ein wenig ernüchtert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, du hast aber doch noch einen schnellen in der Hinterhand oder?

Mir geht es genau so, hinterherlaufen möchte ich niemendem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ......Überlegungen wären z.B. sich gegen gewisse Viren immunisieren  lassen und diese dann samstags um 14 Uhr in Köwi an der Fähre frei zu setzen...



wer mit KingCAZAL regelmäßig fährt ist immun gegen *sämtliche* viren


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also Daniel dann sag mal was.


Wie ich in der IG schon geschrieben habe, würde ich nächstes Jahr in Duisburg gerne fahren. In welcher Konstelation ist mir _fast_ egal. Wichtig für mich wäre, dass sich Teams finden, deren Teilnehmer eine Zielsetzung verfolgen und einen ungefähr gleichen Leistungsstand besitzen. Die Gruppenbildung am gestriegen Abend ist leider irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Wie Barbera schon andeutete, könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass unserer Dienstagstreff z.B. auch gerne in einem 4er Team starten würde. Das hätte für mich dann erstmal priorität. Bei der Ausschreibung habe ich auch noch ein paar Punkte, die ich erstmal noch überdenken muss. Bevor ich also eine richtige Zusage machen kann, muss ich definitiv noch diverse Sachen vorher kären (ein Teil z.B. morgen).


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2009)

> weißt du denn noch die ein oder andere Dame die wir fragen können.


Schwierig. Vanessa startet bestimmt bei den Holländern, oder? Was ist mit Sylvia, Iris und/oder Solanum? Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.




> ...ich mach für beide Teams den Physio!


Sollte sich für mich kein Team finden, dann mache ich mit, Barbara. Du für die Knochen und ich fürs Material und den Grill, o.k? 

Wobei ein wenig fahren schon schön wäre, warten wirs ab!


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schwierig. Vanessa startet bestimmt bei den Holländern, oder? .......



noch nicht, aber wir werden uns vermutlich auch irgendwo eine "borgen" müssen


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sollte sich für mich kein Team finden, dann mache ich mit, Barbara. Du für die Knochen und ich fürs Material und den Grill, o.k?



Sehr guter Plan!


----------



## monsterchen (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Olli sich nicht breitschlagen lässt, könnte ich den "Oranjes" ja zeigen was er so drauf hat.
Hab aber leider nicht mehr mit bekommen, was ihr gestern noch so besprochen habt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wer mit KingCAZAL regelmäßig fährt ist immun gegen *sämtliche* viren



Wer mit KingCAZAL fährt ist aber zu langsam


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

habe aber den besten trainigseffekt. jeder versucht vor meinem gelaber zu flüchten


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schwierig. Vanessa startet bestimmt bei den Holländern, oder? Was ist mit Sylvia, Iris und/oder Solanum? Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.
> 
> 
> Sollte sich für mich kein Team finden, dann mache ich mit, Barbara. Du für die Knochen und ich fürs Material und den Grill, o.k?
> ...



Welche Sylvia meinst du denn? wenn es Kiba ist die haben wir schon auf unserer Seite. Wäre also noch Platz für iris und Solanum. Die Idee mit der Materialbetreuung finde ich gut. Denn du weißt ja es fahren auch die Herrn Wißkirchen mit. Solltest du von den Damen die Mail-addy haben, wäre es schön wenn du sie mal anschreiben würdest. 

Grüße Micha

P.s. Daniel mit Carsten und Tom sind doch schon zwei Dienstagsfahrer dabei. Zumal ich in letzter Zeit auch oft dabei bin. Man könnte dann natürlich am Sonntag bei Zwiebelkuchen und Federweißer schon mal einiges besprechen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> P.s. Daniel mit Carsten und Tom sind doch schon zwei Dienstagsfahrer dabei. Zumal ich in letzter Zeit auch oft dabei bin. Man könnte dann natürlich am Sonntag bei Zwiebelkuchen und Federweißer schon mal einiges besprechen.


Ich meine diesen Dienstagstreff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2009)

> Welche Sylvia meinst du denn? wenn es Kiba ist die haben wir schon auf unserer Seite.


Genau die meinte ich...




> Denn du weißt ja es fahren auch die Herrn Wißkirchen mit.


_Notiz an mich: Vorschlaghammer und Rohrzange einpacken. Vielleicht auch ne gute Eisensäge.
_


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> habe aber den besten trainigseffekt. jeder versucht vor meinem gelaber zu flüchten


Du hast hier etwas missverstanden: die anderen sind die Gegner.

Aber bei den Rundenzeiten (hier die Mittelwerte) gibt es noch Luft nach oben
John: 15min 47 (ca. 50% der Runden mit defekten Rahmen)
Jörg: 16min 31
KingCAZAL: 17min 51
Martina: 18min 55


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2009)

die stopuhr war defekt


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...
> Carsten ( sun909 ) hoffe ich
> ......



Hiermit bestätigt und Termin geblockt 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hiermit bestätigt und Termin geblockt
> 
> grüße
> sun909



sehr schön


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
habe jetzt die Vanessa mal angemailt. Wer zuerst kommt... 

Ansonsten würde ich die Barbara ja auch einfach aufs Rad setzen, im 8er Team sind das grad mal max 3h, die du fahren müßtest, das schaffst du doch auf einer A...backe, oder?

grüße
Carsten

P.S. für die Herren Wißkirchen brauchst du am besten einen ganzen Materialwagen, EIN Serviceplatz reicht da nicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe jetzt die Vanessa mal angemailt. Wer zuerst kommt...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich die Barbara ja auch einfach aufs Rad setzen, im 8er Team sind das grad mal max 3h, die du fahren müßtest, das schaffst du doch auf einer A...backe, oder?
> ...



Barbara ist raus. Die habe ich ja schon gefragt.


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

...das las sich hier im Thread noch nicht so endgültig, wie du das jetzt formuliert hast 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Carsten hast du schon eine Antwort von Vanessa? 

Wenn du am Samstag was fahren willst lass es mich wissen bin dann dabei.
Scheint so als könnten wir am Sonntag viel Zwiebelkuchen essen ( wir drei)

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2009)

Da kann sich das zweite Team ja doch in das erste Team Tomburg umbenennen.

Das "Racing" Team wird es doch nicht geben...mir ist die ganze Sache zu stressig...und zu teuer...


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten hast du schon eine Antwort von Vanessa?
> 
> Wenn du am Samstag was fahren willst lass es mich wissen bin dann dabei.
> Scheint so als könnten wir am Sonntag viel Zwiebelkuchen essen ( wir drei)
> ...



Hi Micha,
noch nichts gehört...

Samstag bin ich nicht am Start, sammel Appetit für Sonntag 

gruesse
Carsten

PS Uwe, komm, nicht schwächeln, ihr wäret doch super als Sevenhiller-Killer  !


----------



## monsterchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann kommt der Trainingsplan halt wieder in die Schublade 

Aber Uwe hat recht, es ist viel Geld um rauszufinden, was man eh schon weis.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> noch nichts gehört...
> 
> Samstag bin ich nicht am Start, sammel Appetit für Sonntag
> ...



Schade, ich werde um 17 Uhr losfahren. Heute ist die neue Lampe gekommen will sie ausprobieren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da kann sich das zweite Team ja doch in das erste Team Tomburg umbenennen.
> 
> Das "Racing" Team wird es doch nicht geben...mir ist die ganze Sache zu stressig...und zu teuer...



Na gut da sich unser erstes Team nun verabschiedet hat, ( was ich nicht weiter komentieren will) wüßte ich gerne ob denn die Bereitschaft für das Spassteam weiter besteht? Das es nicht ganz billig ist, habe ich auch schon gesehen! Aber was ist schon billig? Es wäre schön wenn sich alle die beim Spassteam mitfahren wollen bis Samstag melden würden. Vielleicht sind ja dann auch die Damen des Raceteam´s mit am Start? Also meldet euch damit wir nicht von den Oranje-Fahrern ausgelacht werden

Ich würde mich dann bereit erklären das alles in die Hand zu nehmen.

Ich zähl auf euch Micha


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. Oktober 2009)

aber die oranjes kriegen alles mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> aber die oranjes kriegen alles mit



Vor allem die aus Belgien


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. Oktober 2009)

belgisch brother is watching you


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> belgisch brother is watching you



ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh ich zittere schon


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. Oktober 2009)

brauchste nicht. ich will nur spielen


----------



## Blut Svente (7. Oktober 2009)

@ race team : wäre bestimmt eng geworden. überlegt es euch nochmal
LGS


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ race team : wäre bestimmt eng geworden. überlegt es euch nochmal
> LGS



Du sagst es ist schon schade


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. Oktober 2009)

kommt schon!!!!! das wird voll die gaudi. wir lassen keinen an uns vorbei und machen die ersten 4 plätze unter uns aus


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das "Racing" Team wird es doch nicht geben...mir ist die ganze Sache zu stressig...und zu teuer...



Och Uwe jetzt hatten wir uns schon sooooo sehr darauf gefreut gegen die Tomburger zu fahren 
Und wenn ihr euch richtig anstrengt dann ist es auch nicht zu teuer.
Der 1 Platz wird mit einem Startplatz fürs nächste Jahr belohnt 

Also überlegt es euch noch mal!!!


----------



## Merlin (7. Oktober 2009)

@Stunt-Beck: Stimmt, das sind bei einem 8er Team knapp 90â¬ pro Starter. Kein Pappenstiel, aber Duisburg wÃ¼rde mich trotzdem reizen. 

Einzige Unbekannte: Der Termin liegt mitten in den Sommerferien. Einen Urlaubsplan fÃ¼r 2010 habe ich noch nicht, bin aber an die Ferienzeiten gebunden. Ich kann also aus finanzieller Sicht zusagen, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass terminlich was in die Quere kommt.

Damit du planen kannst: Falls es eine Warteliste gibt, von der im Fall des Falles jemand nachrÃ¼cken wÃ¼rde, dann kann ich fest zusagen. Ohne ist es aber zu riskant, da ich es derzeit einfach nicht absehen kann.


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
wie gesagt, ich finde es sehr schade, dass das 1. Team nicht mehr an den Start gehen mag. Wäre doch sehr lustig, dort mit einer großen Truppe aufzuschlagen 

Logistisch kann ich mit großem Zelt und entsprechendem Zubehör seitens Pfadfinder dienen...

Wie sieht es denn mit den Startern und Starterinnen aus dem ursprünglichen 1. Team aus? 

Haben die noch Interesse? Ggf. unabhängig von dem Sieg über die 7Hiller, die man schlagen könnte, wenn man wollte...

Ich persönlich könnte mir auch vorstellen, in einem 4er zu starten, damit sich die Fahrt etc. auch noch lohnt 

Um das Ganze also noch komplizierter zu machen, falls sich mehr als 8 und weniger als 16 interessierte melden...

Schlage folgendes vor:
Anmailen der ursprünglich geplanten Leute und feste Zusage bis Samstag bei Michael, ob dabei oder nicht. 

Anschließend "mixen" und schauen, wie die Teamzusammensetzung gewünscht ist.

Interessierte im 1. Team waren:

Oli (Scottti) RAUS, da zu anstrengend?
Thomas (daywalker74) ???
Gerd (Tauchsieder) ???
Markus (p.pipowitsch) ???
Uwe (Handlampe) RAUS, da zu anstrengend?

Renate (Harnas) ???
Melanie (surftigresa) ???
Sandra (Schnucki) ???

Team2:

Ralf ( blitzfitz ) ???
Daniel ( MiMaMeise ) ??? wg. anderes Team, wird das was bei Euch, Daniel?
Sebastian ( MasifCentralier ) ???
Michael ( Stunt-beck ) bestätigt
Carsten ( sun909 ) bestätigt
Sylvia ( Kiba ) ???
Tom (Merlin) ???
Vanessa 

Sonstige, die ich vergessen haben mag?

Ich habe jetzt mal angemailt:

Renate (Harnas) 
Melanie (surftigresa) 
Sandra (Schnucki) 
Thomas (daywalker74) 
Ralf ( blitzfitz ) 

danach ist mein Postfach voll...

Micha, übernimmst du die anderen?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2009)

Morgen!

Starte nur, wenn Ihr mit mir auch ein Winterpokalteam bildet  Sonst kann das mit den 24h ja schon nichts werden....

Davon ab: Für ein 8ter Spass-Team bin ich glaube ich zu ehrgeizig. 4er könnte ich mir vielleicht noch vorstellen. Das hat schon wieder einen sportlichen Aspekt. 

Wir wär's mit einem 2er Mixed-Team?  
Ich brauch' Herausforderungen 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2009)

eventuell könntest du ja bei uns im "ehrgeizigen" 8er mix fahren. wir haben für das zweite team auch noch ein wenig kapzitätsproblemchen


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja,
WP Team mäßig kann ich wenig machen, bin da schon vergeben, aber ein schnelles 4er Mixed könnte ich mir gut vorstellen und wird bestimmt hinhauen!

Da brauchen wir "nur" 1 Dame, da wärst du schon einmal gesetzt 

Betrachte das damit als ein "JA" deinerseits?!

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> eventuell könntest du ja bei uns im "ehrgeizigen" 8er mix fahren. wir haben für das zweite team auch noch ein wenig kapzitätsproblemchen



Pfui,
hier nicht in fremden Gefilden wildern  !

Ist ja schon Leichenfledderei, ts ts....

grüße
sun909


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2009)

jeder muss schauen wo er bleibt


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2009)

jetzt wollte ich mich gerade als Spion bei den 7-Hillers einschleusen... wenn ich mich dort geschickt angestellt hätte, hätte sogar unser 8er-Spass-Team Chancen auf den Sieg gehabt 

@Carsten:
4er Mixed ohne Spass  bin ich dabei


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2009)

das hätten wir gemerkt und dich geteert und gefedert auf die strecke geschickt


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2009)

mit soviel Balast wäre ich ja dann noch langsamer gewesen...


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2009)

und sieht schei??e aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

Also meinerseits ist Interesse unter den genannten Einschränkungen vorhanden. Ob 4er oder 8er Team ist mir egal, nur zuuu schnell eher nicht.


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also meinerseits ist Interesse unter den genannten Einschränkungen vorhanden. Ob 4er oder 8er Team ist mir egal, nur zuuu schnell eher nicht.



Moin!

Ich bin dabei. Gibt es auch ein ultra-schnelles Team
Aber 90 ist schon wahnsinn

Gruß Thomas


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich persönlich finde den preis gerechtfertgigt. bedenke, dass du 24h lang verpflegt wirst und so ein event einiges kostet. da gibt es veranstaltungen mit 60km und 3 müsliriegel, die mich 40-50  kostet.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2009)

ich darf hier noch ändern...



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie gesagt, ich finde es sehr schade, dass das 1. Team nicht mehr an den Start gehen mag. Wäre doch sehr lustig, dort mit einer großen Truppe aufzuschlagen
> 
> Logistisch kann ich mit großem Zelt und entsprechendem Zubehör seitens Pfadfinder dienen...
> ...


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

> Anmailen der ursprünglich geplanten Leute und feste Zusage bis Samstag bei Michael, ob dabei oder nicht.


Wir sollten das vorher klären, denn ab Samstag ist die Anmeldung offen und Duisburg ist oft nach wenigen Stunden ausgebucht. Wenn wir also teilnehmen wollen, dann sollten wir Samstag morgen (bzw. Nacht) melden.

Ich sage mal, ich bin in jedem Fall dabei, sonst gibt das nie was...


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gut,
dann hier oder per E-Mail/Tel eine FESTE Zusage bis Freitag abend, 19.00 Uhr.

Verbindliche Zusage Stand 14.00 Uhr:

1. Stuntbeck (Michael)                    
2. Daywalker74 (Thomas)               Prio: superschnell-schneller 4er Mix
3. Sun909 (Carsten)                       -auch im schnellen 4er Mix-hust...
4. Merlin (Tom)                             -im zuuu schnellen egal wo 
5. Surftigresa (Melanie)                  -schneller 4er Mix

Blitzfitz und Monsterchen (er hatte doch auch noch Interesse im schnellen?) habe ich jetzt auch noch angeschrieben, von dem habe ich eine Mail-Adresse, von den anderen (Gerd (Tauchsieder), Sebastian ( MasifCentralier)aktuell nicht...

to be continued...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Schön zu sehen das es doch noch Starter gibt. Könnte mir auch Vorstellen in einem schnellen 4er Team mit zu fehren. Als Vorbereitung empfehle ich den Poisencup und den EMC dort werde ich wieder starten nächstes Jahr. Zu dem Startgeld muß ich unserem belgischen Freud Recht geben. Wenn man bedenkt das man beim Bonn-Marathon schon 35 Euro bezahlt und dann nur 4 h unterwegs ist wenn überhaupt. Also da ich ja die Sache in die Hand nehmen soll melden sich doch bitte alle die interesse haben bei mir bis morgen Abend 18 Uhr. Sollten sich genug melden werde ich dann in der Nacht nennen. Ich bin ja eh auf. Und lade dann schon mal zum Zwiebelkuchen-essen nächsten Samstag für alle Teilnehmer ein. Was den WP angeht. Ich bin noch frei für ein Team es finden sich dann bestimmt noch andere. So nun liegt es an euch ob wir fahren oder nicht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde zu zwei 4er Teams tendieren, dann könnte man ein (sehr) schnelles und ein  (etwas) gemütlicheres machen. Im 8er Team wirds mit den unterschiedl. Prioritäten eng...


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

...für ein 4er Mix braucht man nur eine Dame 

2x 4er ist durchaus realistisch, hast du Recht, Tom.

Micha, hast du die beiden o.g., von denen ich nix hatte, angemailt / SMS ?

Melanie überlegt bei Ridefirst (Marc) im WP Pokal-Team mitzufahren (s. Thread unter uns hier). Da war auch noch Platz, vielleicht passt das für dich?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Carsten habe leider auch keine Adressen von den beiden. Was die frauenquote anbetrifft. Philbert also Sabine hatte auch interesse. Ich brauche sie nur anzurufen und informieren über den Stand der Dinge. Somit wäre das mit den Frauen schon geregelt. Wenn der Ralf und Thomas ( monsterchen) noch dabei wären könnten wir auch noch Silvya dazu nehmen wenn sie will ich denke wir bekommen das zusammen mit zwei 4er Teams. Dann brauchen wir aber noch einen zweiten der der das andere Team meldet es geht immer nur einer der nennt. Und zwar muß es der Teamführer sein. Bis später muß jetzt erst mal mit Hund und Kind raus. Kannst mich aber auch anrufen wenn du willst 

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

...mal abwarten, wer sich bis morgen noch meldet. 

Ein schnelles 4er schaffen wir, ob das andere dann ein 8er oder 4er wird, sehen wir ja im Laufe des Tages oder bis morgen nachmittag/abend.

viel Spaß draußen, es regnet grad mal nicht 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...mal abwarten, wer sich bis morgen noch meldet.
> 
> Ein schnelles 4er schaffen wir, ob das andere dann ein 8er oder 4er wird, sehen wir ja im Laufe des Tages oder bis morgen nachmittag/abend.
> 
> ...



Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag nicht. Habe Ralf ( blitzfitz ) eben ne SMS geschrieben. Hoffe er meldet sich noch heute. Wer soll denn deine Meinung nach in dem schnellen Team fahren?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ähm,
wer will 

Daywalker74
Surftigresa
Du?

Ich würde es machen, wenn das sonst keiner machen will. 

Bin zwar nicht sooo schnell, aber würde mir das dann halt geben. 

Bin sozusagen flexibel 

grüße

PS: @ Micha: E-Mail wg. Sonntag wg. Federweißer etc. bekommen? Warte noch auf Antwort


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> wer will
> 
> Daywalker74
> ...



Ich wäre auch bereit ins schnelle Team Einzug zu halten. Dann du noch  oder monsterchen und das erste wäre voll. Wären dann noch Tom, Ralf und Silvya und das zweite wäre auch voll.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Barbara wie sieht es aus? wenn wir die angedachten Team´s zum Start bringen? Begleitest du uns dann auch wie schon besprochen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin ja nicht aktiv mit dabei, lese aber interessiert mit.
Mir scheint, ihr habt doch alle einen gewissen Ehrgeiz, also warum kein Achter Mix melden?
Trödeln kann ich auch zuhause!
Nur weil die ganz Flotten nicht dabei sind, muß man nicht wie die Schnecken unterwegs sein.
Man gibt halt das, was man kann; natürlich sollte man ein bißchen trainieren.
Fänd ich jedenfalls cool, aber steht euch natürlich völlig frei auch Viererteams zu machen.
Stehe jedenfalls physiomäßig zur Verfügung!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja nicht aktiv mit dabei, lese aber interessiert mit.
> Mir scheint, ihr habt doch alle einen gewissen Ehrgeiz, also warum kein Achter Mix melden?
> Trödeln kann ich auch zuhause!
> Nur weil die ganz Flotten nicht dabei sind, muß man nicht wie die Schnecken unterwegs sein.
> ...



Sehr schön das freut mich das wir auf dich zählen können. Zwei 4er haben den Vortel das man eine Frau weniger braucht. Deshalb war die Überlegung zwei 4er statt ein 8er. Vielleicht wollen aber doch mehr fahren dann können wir das noch überlegen. Bis jetzt habe ich als Zusage nur ein 6er zusammen. dieses geht bekanntlich nicht es fehlen noch mind. zwei Zusagen.

Schönen Abend noch
Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du nicht?



na was wohl?????????


----------



## juchhu (8. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> na was wohl?????????



Sorry, ich weiß nicht, was Du nicht glaubst.
Schreibs hier ein, PN oder mail mich an.

Das Angebot ist ernst gemeint.
Ob wir nun für 44 FahrerInnen wie diesen August 2009 oder 
für 80 MTBvD-FahrerInnen plus 20 Nichtmitglieder in 2010 machen,
der reine ORGA-Aufwand wird dadurch nicht wesentlich größer.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2009)

...hatte ich ganz vergessen:

Manfred alias Manfred hatte noch bei mir angefragt, wegen Duisburg. Wenn ihr ihn vielleicht mal anschreibt....dann hättet ihr noch einen richtig schnellen Mann.


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

> Nur weil die ganz Flotten nicht dabei sind, muß man nicht wie die Schnecken unterwegs sein.


Das wird auch nicht geschehen. Aber erfahrungsgemäß ist es gut, wenn sich Leute mit unterschiedlichen Ambitionen in unterschiedlichen Teams wiederfinden. Jeder wird Gas geben, aber auf völlig unterschiedlichem Niveau. Wer um den Sieg fahren will, ärgert sich insgeheim über langsame Mitfahrer...und die fühlen sich in einem richtig schnellen Team nicht wohl, weil gehetzt.

Ausserdem kommt man im 8er kaum zum fahren, höchstens 3h pro Nase. Das ist nicht die Welt (für das Geld), daher fände ich 2x 4er besser.


----------



## Trekki (8. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommt man im 8er kaum zum fahren, höchstens 3h pro Nase. Das ist nicht die Welt (für das Geld), daher fände ich 2x 4er besser.


Der Unterschied zwischen einem 4er und einem 8er ist recht gross: beim 4er ist die Wartezeit zwischen den Einsätzen gerade so lang dass es für ca. 1h echtes ausruhen reicht. Im 8er ist der Zeitaufwand für Radpflege, Essen und persönliche Pflege (in dieser Reihenfolge!) gleich, die Ruhezeit ist deutlich länger.
Ergebnis: über 24h ist der 4er deutlich anstrengender als der 8er.

Ganz wichtig: wir (7hiller) starten im 8er Mix. Wenn Ihr also einen echten Wettkampf haben wollt, muss der TT auch im 8er Mix starten. Die KBU soll ja die Tribüne füllen!






[/URL][/IMG]

-trekki


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass wir dem 8er Holland Team das Wasser reichen können, da das wirklich schnelle Team ja abgesagt hat. Mit dem Vergleich 4er und 8er Team hast du Recht, bin aber letztes Jahr (nicht in Duisburg) das erste Mal 3 1/2er gefahren (ein Ausfall direkt am Abend) und fands o.k.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem 4er und einem 8er ist recht gross: beim 4er ist die Wartezeit zwischen den Einsätzen gerade so lang dass es für ca. 1h echtes ausruhen reicht. Im 8er ist der Zeitaufwand für Radpflege, Essen und persönliche Pflege (in dieser Reihenfolge!) gleich, die Ruhezeit ist deutlich länger.
> Ergebnis: über 24h ist der 4er deutlich anstrengender als der 8er.
> 
> Ganz wichtig: wir (7hiller) starten im 8er Mix. Wenn Ihr also einen echten Wettkampf haben wollt, muss der TT auch im 8er Mix starten. Die KBU soll ja die Tribüne füllen!
> ...



Hallo John gut argumentiert. Aber ich denke die Leute die wirklich einen Wettkampf mit euch haben wollten sind nicht mehr dabei. Vielleicht machen wir ja doch noch ein 8er man wird sehen wer sich alles meldet. Ich wäre schon froh wenn wir überhaupt fahren. Schauen wir mal wie der Kaiser immer sagt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. Oktober 2009)

bei uns kündigen sich ein wenig unterkapazitätsprobleme für das zweite team an........ vielleicht können wir ja ein 50/50 team bilden wenn es nicht anders geht. so als kollabo quasi 

anmelden werden wir in jedem fall 2 8er mix teams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja nicht aktiv mit dabei, lese aber interessiert mit.....
> Fänd ich jedenfalls cool, aber steht euch natürlich völlig frei auch Viererteams zu machen.
> Stehe jedenfalls physiomäßig zur Verfügung!
> Lg. Barbara



Hallo Barbara, 
das ist fein   !

Ein 8er Mix finde ich dann unsinnig, wenn sich 4 Leute für einen schnellen 4er finden. 

Mit Michael, Thomas und Melanie sind das derer schon drei und ich finde, wenn da noch ein guter/ambitionierter 4ter zu kommt, dann sollen die ruhig Gas geben (können). 

Ich persönlich würde mich ärgern, wenn ich schnell unterwegs sein will und von anderen, die es gemütlich angehen, in den Teamzeiten ausgebremst werde. 

Ergo plädiere ich da für offene Worte und Preisgabe der eigenen Vorstellungen!

Dann gibt es weniger Stress und m.E. auch weniger Unfälle, da ein "schwächerer" Fahrer sich nicht durch die Teammitglieder genötigt fühlt, über Limit zu fahren.

Aus diesen Gründen ein klares Plädoyer meinerseits für 1 schnelles und ein normales 4er Team.

Sollten dann noch Interessenten "über" sein, kann man "sogar" über eine Kombination mit den 7Hillern reden... 

So leicht kann der soziale Aufstieg heutzutage sein 

Von den im Thread genannten hat sich bei mir außer Melanie KEINER zurückgemeldet... 

Micha, bei dir Rückmeldungen?

Alle anderen, Zeit läuft, bitte zumindest mit "Nein"/"Vielleicht"/"Ersatz" oder sonstwie zurückmelden!!!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Oktober 2009)

Nabend Carsten bei mir hat sich auch niemend gemeldet.
Wen haben wir denn nun fest?

Melanie
Thomas ( Daywlker)
Tom ( Merlin )
Carsten
Michael
Sebastian ( MasifCentralier) weiß ich nicht genau, hatte zwar zugesagt am Samstag, habe aber bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung.

Es wäre also schön wenn sich noch interessiert melden würden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## blitzfitz (9. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nabend Carsten bei mir hat sich auch niemend gemeldet.
> Wen haben wir denn nun fest?
> 
> Melanie
> ...



Ich bin DABEI!

Sorry, konnte nicht früher schreiben.

Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Oktober 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ich bin DABEI!
> 
> Sorry, konnte nicht früher schreiben.
> 
> Ralf



Super Ralf was ist mit Silvya?


----------



## bergfloh 7 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf Mitbewerber in der  8ter Mix Wertung !!! Egal ob TT oder 7Hills Team 2 . Ihr könnt gerne erster werden , weil der erste Preis immer dieser Scheiß Abus Helm ist . Wir werden gerne 2 ter oder 3ter , um endlich mal einen anständigen Preis zu gewinnen . Also los ziert euch nicht und meldet Euch an. Komisch nur das die wirklich schnellen Tomburger sich wohl nicht beteiligen . Wieso nur !????


----------



## Trekki (9. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sollten dann noch Interessenten "über" sein, kann man "sogar" über eine Kombination mit den 7Hillern reden...
> 
> So leicht kann der soziale Aufstieg heutzutage sein



Wie herum ist der Aufstieg gemeint? Ein TT'ler fährt beim 7Hills mit? Oder ist der umgekehrt: ein 7Hiller darf bei TT mitfahren?

Tip für "Euch": erst mal anmelden und dann die Namen später nennen. Bis ca. 1 Monat vor dem Start können die Namen problemlos ausgetauscht werden. D.h. hierfür habt Ihr noch reichlich Zeit.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nabend!

Ich weiß, das gehört nicht hierhin. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, nächstes Jahr beim 24STD Rennen am Ring als Einzelfahrer zu starten. Aber mit dem RR. 

Kennt da jemand einen, der das schon mal gemacht hat?? Könnte ein paar Tips gebrauchen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2009)

So, wir haben 9.45 Uhr und Duisburg ist bereits ausgebucht. Ich konnte um 9.30 Uhr nur noch ein 8er Team auswählen, 2er und 4er waren schon voll. Als ich dann die Namen eingegeben und auf abschicken geklickt hatte, waren auch die 8er bereits ausgebucht. Wohlgemerkt: Die Anmeldung war erst ab 9.00 Uhr offen....krass. 


Ergo: Es wird leider kein Team Tomburg in Duisburg geben...


Aber seht selbst: http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3346&lang=de


----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2009)

Was lange währt...


----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bad News :


----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe uns jetzt mal auf die Warteliste für ein 8er Mix gesetzt, habe aber ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns ein alternatives Event suchen? 24h Nürburgring?


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2009)

Lasst die KÃ¶pfe nicht ganz hÃ¤ngen, 7Hills hat 2 x 8er PÄºÃ¤tze, jedoch noch nicht alle Namen angegeben. Hier gibt es 7Hills - AufnahmeantrÃ¤ge  


-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (10. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, wir haben 9.45 Uhr und Duisburg ist bereits ausgebucht. Ich konnte um 9.30 Uhr nur noch ein 8er Team auswählen, 2er und 4er waren schon voll. Als ich dann die Namen eingegeben und auf abschicken geklickt hatte, waren auch die 8er bereits ausgebucht. Wohlgemerkt: Die Anmeldung war erst ab 9.00 Uhr offen....krass.
> 
> 
> Ergo: Es wird leider kein Team Tomburg in Duisburg geben...
> ...




....da könnt ihr mir doch erzählen was ihr wollt....da stimmt was nicht...

wenn da nicht schon im Vorfeld viele Teams über Vitamin B geblockt worden sind...ein Grund mehr dort nicht zu fahren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich weiß, das gehört nicht hierhin. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, nächstes Jahr beim 24STD Rennen am Ring als Einzelfahrer zu starten. Aber mit dem RR.
> 
> ...



Ich ich


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> wenn da nicht schon im Vorfeld viele Teams über Vitamin B geblockt worden sind...ein Grund mehr dort nicht zu fahren...


Was bei anderen los war, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei 7Hills ist ein Startplatz ein Teil der Prämie vom Sieg in 2009 (es gab nicht nur einen Helm), den 2. Platz habe ich selbst heute um 9.00h in der Online-Anmeldung gemeldet. Also beides hat nichts mit Vitamin - B zu tuen.

Hast Du andere Infos?

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Oktober 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Lasst die KÃ¶pfe nicht ganz hÃ¤ngen, 7Hills hat 2 x 8er PÄºÃ¤tze, jedoch noch nicht alle Namen angegeben. Hier gibt es 7Hills - AufnahmeantrÃ¤ge
> 
> 
> -trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (10. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Kennt da jemand einen, der das schon mal gemacht hat?? Könnte ein paar Tips gebrauchen.



Hi Thomas!
Ich bin da auch schon 2x mitgefahren. Dieses Jahr im 4er-Team. Letztes Jahr im 2er-Team. Supergeile RR-Strecke! 
Kann dir auch noch ein paar Tipps bzgl. Verpflegung, Zelt usw. geben.

Jule

P.S.: Die Ombas sind auch in Duisburg. Hab' um kurz nach 9:00 ein 4er-Mixed-Team angemeldet.


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....da könnt ihr mir doch erzählen was ihr wollt....da stimmt was nicht...
> 
> wenn da nicht schon im Vorfeld viele Teams über Vitamin B geblockt worden sind...ein Grund mehr dort nicht zu fahren...



paranoider verschwörungstheoretiker


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Hi Thomas!
> Ich bin da auch schon 2x mitgefahren. Dieses Jahr im 4er-Team. Letztes Jahr im 2er-Team. Supergeile RR-Strecke!
> Kann dir auch noch ein paar Tipps bzgl. Verpflegung, Zelt usw. geben.
> 
> ...



Hi Jule!

Vielen Dank Jule. Kenne die Strecke genau. Bin das 24STD Rennen ja schon 4mal in einem 4er Team mitgefahren.
Jetzt möchte ich das mal alleine fahren. Aber wie? Welche Strategie, Ruhepausen u.s.w?

Verdammt, keinen Platz mehr bekommen für Duisburg. Wer sucht noch einen guten Fahrer?


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


>


OK, ich hatte den Nachsatz nicht als Witz gekennzeichnet. Der erste Teil ist / war ernst gemeint.
-trekki


----------



## Jule (10. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Verdammt, keinen Platz mehr bekommen für Duisburg. Wer sucht noch einen guten Fahrer?



Ähm, also ich brauche noch einen Kerl  für's gemischte 4er-Team.
Bisher fahren: PacMan, Jule und Tobi (mein Bruder).
Wir sind nicht superschnell, aber auch nicht langsam.
Und wir wollen kämpfen. Grillen kann ich auch woanders. 

Ich fürchte, einen weiteren Omba für's Team zu gewinnen wird schwierig. Bin schon seit 2 Wochen am Baggern und bekomme einen Korb nach dem anderen. 

Jule


----------



## juchhu (10. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....da könnt ihr mir doch erzählen was ihr wollt....da stimmt was nicht...
> 
> wenn da nicht schon im Vorfeld viele Teams über Vitamin B geblockt worden sind...ein Grund mehr dort nicht zu fahren...



Damit nicht wieder irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien über den MTBvD in Umlauf gebracht werden, poste ich meinen heutigen Beitrag aus dem Mitgliederbereich des www.mtbvd-forum.de hier:



> Sorry, aber das war heute morgen eine riesen Schei$$e.
> 
> Ich bin seit heute morgen um 10:00 Uhr in Tageseminar in Gelsenkirchen mit dem Thema Vereinssteuerrecht.
> Ich bin heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Seminar kurz vor 9:00 Uhr auf einen Autobahnrastplatz gefahren, habe Claudias Netbbok mit USB-UMTS-Stick angeschaltet und wie ein Weltmeister die 2er, 4er und 8er Teams eingehackt. Um 9:05 Uhr waren schon alle 1er TEam ausgebucht, da hatte ich keine Chance. Um 9:20 Uhr hatte ich keine Chance, weitere Teams anzumelden.
> ...


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....da könnt ihr mir doch erzählen was ihr wollt....da stimmt was nicht...
> 
> wenn da nicht schon im Vorfeld viele Teams über Vitamin B geblockt worden sind...ein Grund mehr dort nicht zu fahren...



Nee da waren die Tomburgen nur zu langsam.


----------



## PacMan (10. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich brauche noch einen Kerl  ...
> Bin schon seit 2 Wochen am Baggern ...


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich brauche noch einen Kerl  für's gemischte 4er-Team.
> Bisher fahren: PacMan, Jule und Tobi (mein Bruder).
> Wir sind nicht superschnell, aber auch nicht langsam.
> Und wir wollen kämpfen. Grillen kann ich auch woanders.
> ...



also einen kerl kann ich dir besorgen. zumindest für das 4er team. kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken und ich stelle dann den kontakt her.

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2009)

An alle die bei uns mit in Duisburg fahren wollten. Ich wüsste gerne ob es duisburg sein muß oder ob auch interesse besteht an einem anderen event teilzunehmen. Habe eben mal geschaut in Sulzbach scheint es noch Plätze zu geben. Das wäre 14 Tage später als Duisburg. Ich würde fahren wie sieht es mit meinen mitfahrern aus?? Mir scheint auch die Strecke recht interessant.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2009)

Micha, ich hätte Interesse...

@trekki: Für welches eurer beiden Teams sucht ihr denn noch Leute und wer fährt da bis jetzt?


----------



## Trekki (11. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> @trekki: Für welches eurer beiden Teams sucht ihr denn noch Leute und wer fährt da bis jetzt?


Hier ist die Anmeldeliste. Die nn's habe ich für eine Frau und einen Mann eingetragen. Du bist jetzt schon der zweite, der nach dem Mann-Platz fragt. Wir werden dies im Team klären.
Das zweite 8er ist noch nicht fixiert, hier haben wir einen Platz sicher, da dies ein Teil vom Sieg aus 2009 ist.
-trekki


----------



## Fungrisu (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke (hoffe) das ihr gute Chancen habt.
Es sind bestimmt einige dabei die sich angemeldet haben um einen Startplatz zu blocken.
Wenn die aber nicht innerhalb der Frist bezahlen fliegen die wiederaus der Meldeliste raus und die auf der Warteliste stehen bekommen eine Mail ob sie noch Interesse haben.
Nur nicht zu früh den Kopf in den Sand stecken 

Gruß Jörg



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe uns jetzt mal auf die Warteliste für ein 8er Mix gesetzt, habe aber ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir uns ein alternatives Event suchen? 24h Nürburgring?


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Micha, ich hätte Interesse...
> 
> @trekki: Für welches eurer beiden Teams sucht ihr denn noch Leute und wer fährt da bis jetzt?



wir suchen noch ein fixes weibchen


----------



## mikkael (11. Oktober 2009)

OMG, was für ein Menschenhandel hier!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> OMG, was für ein Menschenhandel hier!?



Tja, die Zeiten werden härter!


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2009)

wir bieten 3 kamele


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

Oh, das schnelle 7Hiller Team...äh, da bin ich eher fehl am Platz.


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2009)

quatsch. hast doch ein ENDORFIN. das rast von selbst


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

> quatsch. hast doch ein ENDORFIN. das rast von selbst



Aber der Fahrer kann sich dann nicht drauf halten, ist wie mit nem Rodeo-Gaul...


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2009)

auch der Rodeo-Gaul ist irgendwann zahm. Geduld.. Geduld....


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

Vorher werde ich von euch aber....äääh, wie war das noch....ach ja:



			
				KingKAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> und dich geteert und gefedert auf die strecke geschickt




Nee, nee, mein Lieber!


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich brauche noch einen Kerl  für's gemischte 4er-Team.
> Bisher fahren: PacMan, Jule und Tobi (mein Bruder).
> Wir sind nicht superschnell, aber auch nicht langsam.
> Und wir wollen kämpfen. Grillen kann ich auch woanders.
> ...



Tja, würde ja zugerne mitfahren. Aber muß dem TTTC (TeamTomburgTeamChef) erst fragen, ob i bei einem"fremden"Team an den Start gehen darf. Wäre sicherlich mit auflagen verbunden z.b. auf dem Trikot müßte "Gastfahrer" für die Ombas stehen


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> An alle die bei uns mit in Duisburg fahren wollten. Ich wüsste gerne ob es duisburg sein muß oder ob auch interesse besteht an einem anderen event teilzunehmen. Habe eben mal geschaut in Sulzbach scheint es noch Plätze zu geben. Das wäre 14 Tage später als Duisburg. Ich würde fahren wie sieht es mit meinen mitfahrern aus?? Mir scheint auch die Strecke recht interessant.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Ne, dann bin ich raus.


----------



## Jule (12. Oktober 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


>


Was denn? Jemand muß sich doch um's Team kümmern!

@KingCAZAL: Danke, für's Angebot, aber ich versuche erstmal noch, irgendeinen mir bekannten Biker zu motivieren. So'n 24h-Team sollte schon irgendwie grooven! 

LG!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also der Alternativ-Termin bei NÃ¼rnberg ist mir fÃ¼r ein WE zu weit weg von der Fahrerei her.

Ich habe uns mal noch auf die Warteliste fÃ¼r den 4er setzen lassen und im Marathon/Race-Forum eine Suche aufgegeben nach einem Platz, da in der Meldeliste viele PlÃ¤tze "geblockt" scheinen.

Die Frage ist trotzdem, ob alle auch bereit wÃ¤ren, sich fÃ¼r den 8er Mix zu melden, wenn wir diesen von der Warteliste bekommen sollten. 

Oder ob das "schnellere" Team nur schnell fahren will. 

PersÃ¶nlich lieber wÃ¤re mir der 4er, die Fahrzeit im Rennen von rechnerisch 3h lohnt sich in meinen Augen fÃ¼r den Aufwand mit Anfahrt, Aufbau, â¬ etc. sonst nicht wirklich. 

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo carsten ich werde mich auch noch für ein 4er auf die Warteliste setzen lassen. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glücke und bekommen noch zwei 4er zusammen. Mein Angebot steht aber immer noch für den Nürnberg. Wenn Sabine dabei wäre hätten wir ja schon drei Leute zusammen.

Tom du hattest do Interesse oder?


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Was denn? Jemand muß sich doch um's Team kümmern!
> 
> @KingCAZAL: Danke, für's Angebot, aber ich versuche erstmal noch, irgendeinen mir bekannten Biker zu motivieren. So'n 24h-Team sollte schon irgendwie grooven!
> 
> ...



 @ Jule:die Farbe des Voitlchens passt schon mal


----------



## Merlin (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

ein 4er wäre auch mei Favorit für Dusiburg, aber ich würde auch in einem 8er starten.

@Micha: Interesse an Nürnberg besteht, aber wir sollten abwarten, was aus Duisburg wird. Oder kann man Sulzbach auch "blocken"? Sonst können wir ja am Mittwoch nochmal quatschen, Sandra wollte evtl. auch kommen.


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ein 4er wäre auch mei Favorit für Dusiburg, aber ich würde auch in einem 8er starten.
> 
> @Micha: Interesse an Nürnberg besteht, aber wir sollten abwarten, was aus Duisburg wird. Oder kann man Sulzbach auch "blocken"? Sonst können wir ja am Mittwoch nochmal quatschen, Sandra wollte evtl. auch kommen.



4er in Duisburg ist nach wie vor auch mein Favorit, 8er geht aber auch. Nürnberg ist mir zu weit. Also weiter Daumen drücken. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ein 4er wäre auch mei Favorit für Dusiburg, aber ich würde auch in einem 8er starten.
> 
> @Micha: Interesse an Nürnberg besteht, aber wir sollten abwarten, was aus Duisburg wird. Oder kann man Sulzbach auch "blocken"? Sonst können wir ja am Mittwoch nochmal quatschen, Sandra wollte evtl. auch kommen.



Wir reden am Mittwoch nochmal.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Jule (15. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ Jule:die Farbe des Voitlchens passt schon mal


Ja, bin auch ganz neidisch auf die schönen orangen Trikots von einigen hier. Steht nur leider nicht omerbach.de drauf.


----------



## talybont (15. Oktober 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch ganz neidisch auf die schönen orangen Trikots von einigen hier. Steht nur leider nicht omerbach.de drauf.


unsere waren auch orange, zumidest teilweise 
http://www.excelsior-racing.de


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ergo: Es wird leider kein Team Tomburg in Duisburg geben...


Ähm, das stimmt so nicht.  Reihe 18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht. Reihe 18


 
Wow!

Respekt Mikkael


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Respekt


Den bekommt er erst, wenn er tatsächlich gefahren ist


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Den bekommt er erst, wenn er tatsächlich gefahren ist


eben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2009)

:





mikkael schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht.  Reihe 18



Da müssen wir wohl den Hut vor dir ziehen.


----------



## Blut Svente (19. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht.  Reihe 18



Wenigstens hat einer EIER von den Tomburgern
LGS


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat einer EIER von den Tomburgern
> LGS



Schauen wir mal, ob wir nicht doch noch starten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat einer EIER von den Tomburgern
> LGS



Tss, 
fahr du mir vor´s Rad 

Das gibt böse Reifenspuren auf der Brust... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht.  Reihe 18



dann sollten deine kollegen mal sammeln für eine kollektion trikots für dich damit man dich erkennt. die oranjes wirste ja sehen


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Oktober 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Den bekommt er erst, wenn er tatsächlich gefahren ist



falls er nicht fahren sollte, für ersatz ist schon gesorgt

hau rein Mikkael.....


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> dann sollten deine kollegen mal sammeln für eine kollektion trikots für dich damit man dich erkennt. die oranjes wirste ja sehen


Ohne dein Trikot allerdings scheinst du nicht so viel wert zu sein.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ähm, das stimmt so nicht.  Reihe 18



Coole Sau !!!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat einer EIER von den Tomburgern
> LGS



Also ich bin darüber ganz froh,keine zu haben!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Coole Sau !!!



..die dringend ein Team Tomburg Trikot braucht!


----------



## KingCAZAL (20. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ohne dein Trikot allerdings scheinst du nicht so viel wert zu sein.



na warte. da setzt man sich für dich ein und erntet spott und hohn. das gibt krieg auf der bahn in duisburg


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ..die dringend ein Team Tomburg Trikot braucht!



...oder direkt eine Komplett-Lackierung des Rades im Team Tomburg Look, damit die orangenen Schnecken überhaupt mitbekommen, wer sie da dauernd überholt


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> na warte. da setzt man sich für dich ein und erntet spott und hohn. das gibt krieg auf der bahn in duisburg



Das hälst du doch nicht durch du quatchst zuviel dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> na warte. da setzt man sich für dich ein und erntet spott und hohn. das gibt krieg auf der bahn in duisburg


So san mir.  
Immer wieder nach*treten*, allerdings nur in die Pedale!


----------



## KingCAZAL (20. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das hälst du doch nicht durch du quatchst zuviel dabei



das trainiert die pferdelunge


----------



## KingCAZAL (20. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> So san mir.
> Immer wieder nach*treten*, allerdings nur in die Pedale!



ich trete noch druff wenn die leute schon am boden liegen. so san mir


----------



## Jule (29. Oktober 2009)

So, hab' eben 'ne Mail an die Duisburg-Leute geschrieben.

Das Team "omerbach.de" begrüßt

Daywalker74

!!
Ich freu' mich schon drauf!

Ombabiene Jule


----------

